# Stand for cart bag???



## flandango (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi guys!

Does anyone know if I would be able to get a stand mehanisim for my cart bag?

Does such a thing exist?


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

yes, I've seen them. may even be AG


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 18, 2008)

I've had one a while - I presume they still make them. Tip: if there's a choice, buy the sturdiest/most robust you can. Mine was cheap - and you can tell it. Legs are flimsey and if you don't get the ensemble standing dead square - especially on a slope - then the whole thing keels over in slow motion.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 18, 2008)

I used to have an add on leg thingy. It wasn't great. I guess that you're thinking that if there's a trolley ban at the club, you can just take your cart bag and carry it.

I'd suggest a cheaper stand bag, or should I say an inexpensive one. Just throw it in the car before going to the club, or just give the club a call before leaving, and then decide which bag to use.

Sorry if I'm wrong about the trolley bag thing. There are of course other reasons why you might want a stand for your cart bag!!


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.the-masters-golf.com/

these do two, steel or aluminium

don't know how good as their trolleys don't inspire me with the quality of their workmanship


----------



## ricardodaintino (Dec 19, 2008)

I've just dug out my cheap and cheerful dunlop stand bag from yonder-year! 

Stand or not there is no way I could lug my cartbag around 18 holes!!!


----------



## mrmotorbikeman (Dec 19, 2008)

I've used one of these for the past 10 years or so. Was OK to start with, but slowly the legs bend, and they dont like slopes or winds in the slightest. If it's windy, I'll often end up laying the bag down anyway!

Still, not for much longer, new Ogio stand bag being collected tomorrow


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd opt for buying a budget carry bag. There are some very good Wilson ones in AG for around Â£35-40 and you will get more reliability than with these add on contraptions


----------



## andiritchie (Dec 19, 2008)

I used to have one ten years ago got it from argos,i agree with getting a small standbag as the cart bag will weigh a ton


----------



## ricardodaintino (Dec 19, 2008)

Argos is a good shout. With Woolworths selling everything off for pitance Argos are discounting almost as much just to keep any christmas money coming in.

Or somewhere like www.affordablegolf.com if its just for winter grab a cheap pencil bag and carry.


----------



## viscount17 (Dec 19, 2008)

drawback with a pencil bag (which I have) in winter is that you have to lay it down in the wet, no alternative. I'd opt for a cheap(ish) stand bag - too cheap and you're back to quality issues.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2008)

I've seen these Wilson bags online for a pretty good price

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/wilson-alpine-polar-carry-stand-bag-p-4571.html

http://www.golfonline.co.uk/wilson-ultra-carry-bag-2009-p-4541.html

I reckon these would do the job perfectly and much more reliable than trying to get some sort of stand to fit a cart bag and the inherent problems of reliability and stability


----------

